# my weight battle continues



## Carina1962 (Sep 7, 2010)

Despite calorie counting and excercise I weighed myself this morning and have put weight ON!  - don't know what i am doing wrong but going to see GP on Thurs to ask for a referral to a dietician


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 7, 2010)

building muscle maybe, I assume its only small amouns being put on...........


----------



## Steff (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Carina dont know if you want to do this and it might be abit of hassle for you, but how about either writing on here daily or maybe do it on a notepad and make it a week thing, but let us know what your having for your meals if thats not to intrusive and they might be something in there were we can help out and tweak your diet  just a suggestions? x


----------



## Carina1962 (Sep 7, 2010)

thanks Steffie that is a great idea.  Will write some days in later when i am on my lunch break and able to grab a few mins on the computer doing personal stuff


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 7, 2010)

I've got a set of scales which say that they can measure body fat, visceral fat (i.e. fat surrounding the internal organs) and muscle mass. They do this by passing a very small electrical current through the body (battery controlled -- it's not mains or anything!). It's called Omron BF500 Body Composition Monitor.

I don't know how accurate it is, but over the months it has been clearly indicating that my body fat has been reducing, my visceral fat has been reducing and my muscle mass has been increasing. So it is a reasonable guide as to progress rather than simply providing a single weight measurement.

It does other basic conversions too, such as saying what your BMI is and your basal metabolic rate.

Amazon are selling BF508's for ?35 and BF511's for ?60. It doesn't look like the BF500 model is still being sold though.

Andy


----------



## Steff (Sep 7, 2010)

carina62 said:


> thanks Steffie that is a great idea.  Will write some days in later when i am on my lunch break and able to grab a few mins on the computer doing personal stuff



No bother Carina i do get good ideas (seldom) lol


----------



## cazscot (Sep 7, 2010)

Like Andy I have Omron body analysis scales and think the are great, mine were approx ?30 from amazon.

I am sorry I dont have any more suggestions other than have you had your tyroid checked recently as that can distupt metabolism?  Also I know when a lot of woman go through the er em "change" this can have a detrimental effect on weight.

Good luck hope you manage to get some aswers from your GP


----------



## Carina1962 (Sep 7, 2010)

Right here are just 2 or 3 days from when i started calorie counting, am only doing 3 at the moment cos that's all i have time for but will add some more on later

Day 1
breakfast
2 rashers of vegge bacon (100 cals)
slice toast (110 cals)
milk for daily allowance (127 cals)

Mid-am
14g walnuts (96 cals)

Lunch
Soup (119 cals)

mid-pm
56g cherries (22 cals)

Eve Meal
chicken (100 cals)
Korma sauce (240 cals)
25g dry weight basmati rice (103 cals)
WW mini naan bread (139 cals)
glass red wine (100 cals)

Day 2

Breakfast
slice toast (110)
25g cheese (120)
milk daily allowance (127)

Mid-am
14g brazil nuts (99)

Lunch
mixed salad
50g cooked chicken (50)
100g yoghurt (98)
56g strawberries (16)

Eve meal
40g dry weight spaghetti (122)
100g sauce (58)
72g meatballs (150)
glass red wine (100)

They are just a couple of examples which i have taken from my notebook

Please feel free to comment, thanks


----------



## Steff (Sep 7, 2010)

carina62 said:


> Right here are just 2 or 3 days from when i started calorie counting, am only doing 3 at the moment cos that's all i have time for but will add some more on later
> 
> Day 1
> breakfast
> ...



Hi Carina have you ever had any bother with either the cherries or the strawberries?
Reading through that is sounds ideal to me and im struggling to pick out if anything that is wrong there.

Did the day 1 evening meal cause you any trouble either?I remember a thread i think you did about a takeway effecting you was it that


----------



## Carina1962 (Sep 7, 2010)

It could be going through the 'change' as that is what i am going through at the moment but also yes, i admit i have cheated on the odd occasion but i just thought that with adding exercise it would help speed up the weight loss but it has actually caused the opposite.  I did have my thyroid checked (not recently though) and it came back OK.  I don't have many takeawasy nowadays but i have also started baking the odd muffin and scone etc so maybe i shouldn't be having so many 'treats'  I will get to the bottom of this


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Carina - don't shout but I am wondering if you are eating enough calories (especially if exercising too?) Also, are you actually being totally accurate with your portion sizes? The only other thing is are you eating close to bedtime? 

Did you do any heavy exercise yesterday.

I weighed myself today and despite a mega workout yesterday my weight remained unchanged.

....and finally did you weigh at same time of day wearing exactly the same? 

Keep at it girl, if not off this week and you are being good - then it will come off one way or another - you may find you get a large loss when not expecting it!


----------



## Carina1962 (Sep 7, 2010)

I have decided to make a few little changes and see what happens.  I'l start having salads for my main meal in the evenings with fish, chicken etc and will have one snack in the pm instead of the am (as i get hungrier in the pm's around 4pm ish) and then i will try and not eat before bedtime which i have been doing lately, will just have a cup of tea.  I think my breakfasts are OK and will carry on with soup for lunch but will see how that goes and in the meantime i will wait for a dietician appointment to come through and hopefully tomorrow i will be able to sign up for the GP Gym referral scheme.

Last year when i was diagnosed i went on the Cambridge Diet (mainly soups and porridge sachet mixes) and i had a good weight loss every week, lost a stone and half in total but i stopped them because they got too expensive and then as soon as i started eating solid food again, the weight started to creep up.  I don't want to get back to my weight of 15 stones at diagnosis so hence why i am eager to keep going.  I do hope that i will crack this and start seeing results as it's already getting me down now :-(


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Carina,

I strongly advise you to keep away from the cambridge diet type things - in my opinion they only help in the short term.

I also don't think you should cut down much more on cals - could you possibly increase your exercise more (so you are really sweaty or pushing it until you really can't do one more second?)

Sorry you are feeling so low with this - but we will get you there.


----------



## katie (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Carina.

Can I ask what kind of spaghetti and bread you eat? You could try switching to wholemeal/wholegrain versions, if you don't already have these.  Also, what kind of drinks do u have during the day? Tea/coffe? just water? etc.

When I used to count calories (which totally didn't work for me) I realised how many came from just tea/coffee.

As others have said, it is best to measure yourself to see if you are losing an cms.


----------



## Steff (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Carina was just wondering how things are going? X


----------



## Carina1962 (Sep 12, 2010)

hello Steffie, thanks for asking   i saw my GP last Thurs and she is referring me to dietician so i hope with that and the GP Gym referral scheme i will get things kick starting again.  I'll still continue my 30 mins walking the dog every day and am still writing down what i eat and i aim to try and lose 2 lbs a week tomorrow and let you know how i get on.

Hope life is OK with you


----------



## Steff (Sep 12, 2010)

carina62 said:


> hello Steffie, thanks for asking   i saw my GP last Thurs and she is referring me to dietician so i hope with that and the GP Gym referral scheme i will get things kick starting again.  I'll still continue my 30 mins walking the dog every day and am still writing down what i eat and i aim to try and lose 2 lbs a week tomorrow and let you know how i get on.
> 
> Hope life is OK with you



Hi Carina thats excellent news r.e the dietician lets hope things get become sorted for you , good luck with the weight loss hunm dont forget to use us for all the support you need xx


----------

